# bought another S&W



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been looking for a double action 22 magnum revolver to carry around my property to "nail" pesky varmints like woodchucks, possums,and even coyotes. Well, I finally found this hard to find gun. I just received my S&W model 648, 22 magnum with a 6 inch barrel. What a beauty it is! Shoots great and accurately. Bought it on gunbroker with no problems.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm glad you chose a magnum round. I have a 22/45 I use for up close groundhog shooting. Maybe the Ohio hogs are tough, because it takes several LR rounds to kill one. I think you may find the revolver will not be helpful for longer range shooting kills. But, as you stated, it sure will work for those up close shots you come across when walking around your property.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like those guns.

Congratulations on your purchase/

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

dondavis3 said:


> I like those guns.


They're good ones no question.


----------



## AmericanGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm a S&W fan. You got a nice gun in that 648! Congrats!


----------

